# Rate, Review, & List Pros/Cons to the Film Schools you are applying to



## Chris W (Dec 8, 2019)

When you have a moment while you are waiting to hear back about your application, if you could Rate, Review and list Pros/Cons for the film programs that you are applying to in our Film School Review system that would be AWESOME. It'll help out other applicants and also - and more importantly - it'll organize your thoughts to hopefully make it easier to choose between them when you _hopefully get accepted. _





__





						Graduate Film Schools
					

Film Schools with MA, MFA, or Ph.D. programs



					www.filmschool.org
				




Currently, sorting by rating, Stony Brook Manhattan MFA in TV Writing is the top rated program according to reviews. I KNOW people have thoughts on all of these film schools - please rate and review them so that your preferred programs rise to the top.

You can list up to 10 Pros/Cons and also rate the film program based on:

Alumni
Campus
Career Assistance
Equipment
Coursework
Professors
Financial Aid & Scholarships



You write a review based on whether you are an:

Alumni
Current Student
Admitted Applicant
Current Applicant
Rejected Applicant
Official Tour
Unofficial Tour
Interview
Online Research

You can also review the school *anonymously*.





Review the program you are applying to today! It'll help other applicants and the site a TON.


----------



## Chris W (Dec 13, 2019)

Added Review Summary to all Film School Review pages:





For example:



			USC Cinematic Arts - Film and Television Production (MFA) - Reviews
		


I look forward to seeing everyone's reviews!  Reviewing film schools and listing your pros and cons will help you organize your thoughts about which school to pick and will also help others.


----------



## Chris W (Dec 13, 2019)

You can also mark reviews helpful:







And questions helpful:


----------



## Chris W (Dec 14, 2019)

Chris W said:


> and list Pros/Cons for the film programs


Here's what the pros and cons look like in a review.


----------



## Chris W (Dec 15, 2019)

Added Affordability as a review star rating.


----------



## Chris W (Nov 10, 2020)

It would be awesome if people would review the schools they are applying to and state why. See this article for instructions:














 How to Write a Film School Review and Why You Should


					You don’t have to be a current student or an alum to write a review for a film school! Whether you’re an applicant, interested student, faculty member, current student, or alum, we want to hear from you.

Are you currently wondering, “Which film schools should I apply to?” One of the most...
				


FilmSchool.org
Jan 24, 2020
Comments: 4
Category: FilmSchool.org Guides


----------



## Chris W (Aug 8, 2021)

Just thought I'd bump this post up. Writing Pro/Con reviews for the programs that you are applying to could be very helpful to yourself and other applicants.


----------

